# 

## Dreem

.            .
 1 Mb - 0.25  - , 0,20 - 
  .
 25 .   http://poisk.poltava.ua 
 ,       .           .    100 Mb\s. 
   ,   ,    ?:specool:

----------


## R0N

,      ..
Dreem,         ,   ,       .

----------


## Def

,   ,    ? 
.     .   :)  
p.s.    ,    .

----------


## sexecutioner

http://poisk.poltava.ua/cable.shtml
     ,     ....  ,         :  DOCSIS, NeMo    - ...  Com21... ,  ? %)))

----------


## Dima0011

DOCSIS.     ,          . 
,       100 ,      .  Dreem -   .

----------


## sexecutioner

? ...    -  .       ,      ,        -.   EuroDOCSIS,   ,   DOCSIS 2.0,    ...
,  , ,       ( ).            ...

----------


## Dreem

,        (  )    .      .      ,       -      -     ,   ,  ,  ...      +  - .  !!!:rule:

----------


## Sviata

!!!!!!! ( ........)!!!! .........   ........  !!!!!!:thankyou:

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

!!       :excl:

----------


## Dima0011

,   ,       . 
        2   .          (        ).           ,     ,       ,     .      .   .
          .    .
  -              . 
1.  ,        ,        100. 
2.       -   50  (     ). 
3.  ,       -      . 
. :  -    , -, , ,    .
-     . 
     ,   . 
    :    (     )  ,   ,         . 
 :          (     )

----------

( ),      ?  - ?

----------

> ( ),      ?  - ?

       ....                   ...

----------


## Dima0011

,           .      -  .      65.

----------

